# صلوات "قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس"



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2010)

صلوات
 قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس 

الإستعداد للخدمة:

يا مَنْ أهلتنا بنعمة مسيحك أنْ ندخل بيتك المُقدَّس، هذا الذي شيَّدته حسب حكمة روحك القدُّوس، أعطنا أيها الآب الحنون، محُب الذين يأتون إليه بأمانة يسوع المسيح، أنْ نقف في حضرتك، وأنْ نلمس عرشك الإلهي الذي أقمته في الكنيسة المُقدَّسة، وأنْ نجلس مع إبنك كملوكٍ، وأنبياءٍ، وشهودٍ لكي ننال مجد السماويات، ونفرح بإسمك القدُّوس، ونُرتِّل مع القوات السماوية، ونرسل لك المجد في مسيحك، إلهنا، خالقنا، ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذي رفعنا مِنْ التراب إلى معاينة وشركة ملكوتك الذي لا يفنَّى، الذي خَتَمت به قلوبنا بروح الموعد القدُّوس البارقليط الذي يُهدي قلوبنا اليك في هذه الخدمة السماوية، ويضع الكلمات المقدَّسة التي نخاطبك بها في عقولنا وعلى ألسنتنا، المجد لك أيها الثالوث القدُّوس الواحد المُساوي.

صلاة عن المذبح المُقدَّس:

يا مذبح يا مذبح، يا شهادة مسيح الآب، وعلامة الخلاص الأبدي. أعطني أيها السيد الرب أنْ ألمس مذبحك المُقدَّس، وأنْ أخدمك بهذه الأواني المُقدَّسة، كأس محبة إبنك الوحيد، وصينية خُبز الحياة، النازل مِن فوق، مِن عندك، الذي نقبله فيها لكي نحيا إلى الأبد.
قدُّوسٌ أنت يارب، وقدُّوسٌ في كل شئٍ، ومُقدَّسٌ مذبحك السمائي الناطق الذي أقمته في الكنيسة المُقدَّسة، ينبوعَ حياةٍ، وقُدسَ أقداسٍ‎ السماويات، باركنا أيها السيد، وحاللنا وحالل كل شعبك، وأعطنا أنْ نشترك مع القوات السمائية في التسبيح والتمجيد لننال طهارة النفس والجسد، وننال المواعيد التي وعدتنا بها؛ إنَّ مَنْ يخدمك ينال أُجرة الوكيل الأمين، وإنَّ مَنْ يقف عند مذبحك، يتقدَّس بكلمات نعمتك، وبحلول روحك القدُّوس، وبالتناول مِن أسرارك الإلهية. المجد لك يارب في كل شيء.
المجد والعزة للثالوث القدُّوس الواحد المُساوي.

عند مذبح مارمينا:

يارب يارب يا مَنْ أعطيت شهادةً حسنةً لعبدك الشهيد الأمين مارمينا، وجعلته ينبوع شفاء وحفظته مِنْ شر الشيطان، وثبتَّه في الإيمان، فنال أكاليل البتولية والإستشهاد والوحدة، أعطنا أن ننال معه ذات الميراث الذي وعدت به أحبائك، وأغفر لنا كل تقصير، وكل توانٍ، وأجعل إقترابنا مِنْ مذبحك هذا الذي دعينا عليه إسم شهيدك مارمينا، مجداً لإسمك القدُّوس، وإيماننا بدعوتك، لأنْ نحمل صليبك، وأنْ نتبعك لننال مع آبائنا القديسين، مجدك السماوي.
يا مذبح يا مذبح يا شهادة الإبن الوحيد، ومجد الروح القدُّس، وعرش الآب، ليكن إقترابنا منك صحةً، وشفاءً للنفس والجسد، وعدم وقوع في دينونة العبيد الكسالى الأردياء.
بشفاعة مارمينا شهيدك العظيم أعطنا يارب أنْ نخدمك مِن القلب، لا مِن الشفتين واللسان وحدهما. بشفاعة أُمنا العذراء القديسة مريم، يارب إقبَّل صلواتنا وصلوات شعبك إكراماً ومجداً لإسمك القدُّوس، أيها الثالوث الواحد المُساوي.

عند مذبح السيدة العذراء والدة الإله القديسة مريم:

السلام لك يا فخر جنسنا يا مَنْ ولدِّت عمانوئيل إلهنا، شجرة الحياة التي أثمرت عدم الموت. السلام لك يا أُم النور والدة الإله الشفيعة الأمينة في جنس المسيحيين. السلام لينبوع الطُّهر والنقاء، أُم مَنْ هو الحياة، ووالدة غفران العالم كله.
يا مذبح يا مذبح، أنت عرش الثالوث، أنت تحمل جسد ودم عمانوئيل كما حَمَلته والدة الإله، هي حَمَلته في أحشائها إلهاً مُتجسِّداً، وأنَتْ تحمله سراً سماوياً فائقاً. يارب يسوع المسيح يا مَنْ وُلِدتَ مِن البتول مِن أجل خلاصنا، وأعطيتنا مجد هذه الخدمة المُقدَّسة، أعطنا أيها السيد أنْ نخدمك عند مذبح والدة الإله الأُم الطاهرة الحنون لننال فرح بشارة الحياة، ولكي نسمع في اليوم الأخير صوتك الإلهي الحنون “ مباركٌ أيها العبد الصالح والأمين، تعال أُدخل في فرح سيدك ” لتكن خدمتنا للخلاص، والحياة، ولغفران الخطايا، وشفاء النفس والجسد، وطهارةً، ونقاءً، لننال الحياة الأبدية بقوتك ونعمتك أيها الثالوث القدُّوس بشفاعة والدة الإله إقبل يارب خدمتنا، واذكُّر كل الذين يعملون معنا، والذين يُصلُّون لأجلنا لكي يتمجد إسمك القدُّوس في كل شيء.

عند مذبح مارجرجس:

يا مذبح يا مذبح، يامَنْ أعطيت الثبات للشهداء، والشهادة الحسنة للذين غلبوا أركون العالم بالتناول مِنْ جسد ودم ربنا يسوع المسيح، أعطنا أيها السيد أنْ نخدمك، وأنْ ننال ثبات شهيدك العظيم مارجرجس، وأنْ نشهد لإسمك المبارك العظيم كما شهد الغالب والظافر بنعمة روحك القدُّوس، شفيعنا الملك المُختار مع الملوك الظافرين في ملكوتك السماوي.
أيها السيد الرب يسوع المسيح الذي أنعم على عبده بإكليل الشهادة، كللنا نحن أيضاً معه بشهادةٍ حسنة، لكي نقف أمام منبرك المُقدَّس المخوف، ونجد مجداً وكرامةً، وغفراناً، وليس الدينونة وخزي الوجوه.

إسمعنا أيها الرب عندما ندنو مِن مذبح شهيدك مارجرجس، وقدِّسنا إلى التمام لكي نكون هياكل مقدسة لك بنعمة ومسرة إبنك الوحيد، وفعل روحك القدُّوس، بشفاعة القديس مارجرجس، إقبَّل صلواتنا، وصلوات شعبك، لننال معاً ميراثك السماوي، المجد لك أيها الثالوث القدُّوس.

عند مذبح الملاك ميخائيل:

ياسيدي رئيس الملائكة المحُامي عن جنس المسيحيين، وشفيع الأُرثوذكسيين، يا مَنْ تحرس أقداس ربنا يسوع المسيح، وتُعطِّي حراسةً لكل الذين يسألونك بايمان ربنا يسوع المسيح. تعال وإشترك معنا في التسبيح، لكي نرفع معك هذه الصعيدة للعلو، أي تسبحة الخلاص والغلبة التي أعطاها لنا ربنا يسوع المسيح.
يامذبح يامذبح، يا مّنْ تشتهي القوات السماوية أنْ ترى الأسرار المُقدَّسة النارية التي تُوضع عليك حسب وصية وخدمة ربنا يسوع، أنت هو ينبوع الحياة، وشهادة على ميراثنا السماوي، لأننا نأكل مِن هذه الذبيحة الإلهية لكي ننال قيامة المجد؛ حيث لا يُزوَّجون ولا يتزوجون، بل يكونون كملائكة الله في السماويات. إقبل يارب خدمتنا، وصلواتنا، وتوسلاتنا، لكي ننال مجد القيامة والحياة الملائكية التي وَعَدتَ بها الذين تمُجِّدهم في اليوم الأخير.
بشفاعة رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل إقبل يارب صلواتنا نحن عبيدك، وصلوات عبيدك عَنَّا وإحرُسنا بقوة الملائكة الأطهار. المجد والكرامة لك أيها الثالوث القدُّوس.
عند لبس ملابس الخدمة، وقبل صلوات

المزامير التي تُقال حسب ترتيب الكنيسة

عند لبس التونية:

يارب يارب، يا مَنْ كَسَوت عبيدك الذين يخدمونك بثوب البر، وأعطيتهم فرحاً وسلاماً ونجاةً مِن الدينونة. إملأ قلبي مِن غفران مسيحك لكي أتقدَّس، ولا أقع في دينونةٍ. طهِّرني أيها السيد بنعمتك وإلبسني ثوب برك هذا الذي إخترته لخُدَّامك طهارةً، ونقاوةً، وشفاءً، وبركةً، ومجداً لإسمك القدُّوس. مُباركٌ الآب والإبن والروح القدس في كل شيء.


عند لبس الشملة:

يامَنْ سترت عُري آدم، وأنعمت لحواء بالخلاص مِن الدينونة وتوَّجت طبعنا بتاج البر، أعطني ياسيد أنْ ألبِّس هذه الملابس لكي أستُّر حقارة طبيعتي، وأُغطِّي رأسي أمام مجدك بلون البهاء والنقاء الذي لنا مِن قِبَل مسيحك على جبل طابور، وكللنا باكليل الخلاص لكي ننال مجد وشرف هذه الخدمة المُقدَّسة.
عند فك الأواني المُقدَّسة، وبعد الرشومات

الكأس:

يانبع الفرح وكأس الخلاص، يامَنْ أنتَ مقدسٌ، لأنَّ يد ربنا يسوع المسيح تمسك بك، وتختمك بالرشم الملوكي، وتقبلك وتُقدِّمك لكل الآتين بإيمان، إسمع يارب صلواتنا، وإملأ هذا الكأس المُقدَّس الذي لك مِنْ خمر محبتك، لكي نستيقظ مِنْ سُكر محبة العالم، وتشتعل في قلوبنا نار محبتك الإلهية، ونشتاق إليك في كل حين.

الصينية:

تقبَّل مِنَّا يارب قربان شعبك حسب وعد مسيحك إبنك الوحيد ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي رتب لنا هذه الخدمة. إعطنا أنْ نضع خبزك في هذه الصينية المقدسة التي بها أشبعت الكنيسة المُقدَّسة الجامعة الرسولية الأُرثوذكسية مِن طعام الحياة، جسدك المُقدَّس الإلهي، والسِّري الذي أخفيته عن الحكماء والفاهمين، وأعلنته لنا نحن أطفال بيعتك.


المستير:

يامَنْ طهَّرت شفتي أشعياء، طهِّر شفاه الذين يأخذون دواء الحياة وطعام الخلود وترياق الموت.

القُبَّة:

أنتَ وحدك ياربي يسوع المسيح القدُّوس الكامل الذي جمع السمائيين والأرضيين، وجعل كل شيء تحت سلطانه الإلهي، مِنْ قِبَل تجسُّدك الطاهر وحَّدت ما يُرى، وما لا يُرى، ومِنْ قِبَل صليبك صالحت الفرقاء، ومِنْ قِبَل قيامتك فاضت حياةً لكل البشر، إعطنا يا سيدنا الصالح غافر كل الخطايا أنْ ننال مجد السماويات الذي أخفيته عنا تحت هذه القُبَّة حتى موعد إستعلان أسرارك الإلهية.

الكرسي:

أيها الجالس على الشاروبيم والسيرافيم، يا مَن أقمت لنا هذه الخدمة، وطقس الحياة حسب مسرتك، إجعل يارب هذا الكرسي شهادةً لضمائرنا على أنك الملك القدوس الديّان العادل الذي سوف يجازي كل واحدٍ حسب أعماله. تعال ياملكنا المسيح وكن في وسطنا ووزع علينا بيديك الطاهرتين المحييتين الطوباويتين ميراث الحياة، دمك المقدس الإلهي الذي فيه نلنا الحياة والغفران والشفاء.
عند غسل اليدين، وبعد تلاوة المزمور حسب ترتيب الكنيسة

بعد الإعتراف بالإيمان

يارب يسوع المسيح، يامَنْ بررتنا نحن الخطاة مِنْ كل الأثام والخطايا بموتك المحيي عنا، وأنقذتنا مِن عبودية العدو، إغسلنا أيها السيد مِنْ كل خطايانا الخفية والظاهرة، وأفِض علينا نعمتك لكي بالإعتراف بالإيمان الأُرثوذكسي، نحُسب مع كل الذين آمنوا بك. أُحرُّس شعبك مِن التعاليم الضارة المؤدية إلى الموت، وإجعل إيماننا ميناءَ خلاصٍ، وهادياً لملكوتك السماوي.
مارمينا مصر القديمة 1958



 ​


----------



## روزي86 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## kalimooo (4 أكتوبر 2010)

صلوات رائعة اخي لانهيسى

جزيل الشكر لمجهودك

الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (8 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا استاذي
> 
> ربنا يعوضك


*
مرور جميل

شكرا جدا جدا 
سلام الرب يسوع*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> مرور جميل
> 
> شكرا جدا جدا
> سلام الرب يسوع*​


*
مرور جميل

شكرا جدا جدا 
سلام الرب يسوع*​


----------

